# Text aus Datei in TextArea darstellen



## Math55 (15. Jun 2004)

hallo, ie kann ich text aus einer datei in einer JTextArea darstellen? gibt es einen anderen weg als datei öffnen und dann zeilenweise einlesen?

DANKE


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (15. Jun 2004)

Math55 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> gibt es einen anderen weg als datei öffnen und dann zeilenweise einlesen?


Darum wirst Du wohl nicht herumkommen.


----------



## Mick (15. Jun 2004)

Math55 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> gibt es einen anderen weg als datei öffnen und dann zeilenweise einlesen?



Ja - byteweise

*duckundwech*


----------



## Illuvatar (15. Jun 2004)

Mick hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Math55 hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Ich glaube er meinte eine bessere Lösung!   :lol: LOL


----------



## meez (15. Jun 2004)

Dann noch Charkterweise...


----------



## Illuvatar (15. Jun 2004)

meez hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dann noch Charkterweise...



Das hab ich jetzt absichtlich nicht geschrieben...

@Math55 Ist die Frage damit beantwortet?


----------



## Math55 (15. Jun 2004)

ich habs jetzt mit nem bufferedreader, allerdings sind dann alle newlines weg. wenn ich die datei in ein byte array lese, wie bekomme ich das dann dargestellt?

gruß


----------



## thE_29 (16. Jun 2004)

was meinst du mit allen newlines weg?
normalerweise müsste er das hinmachn


```
class bla {
private BufferedReader  in = null;
private JTextArea jtarea = null;
      private void opener()
     {
         jtarea = new JTextArea();
         FileReader fLeitKas = new FileReader("/tmp/leitkas.dat");
         //reader um aus der Datei zu lesen
         BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader(fLeitKas);
     }
     private void leser()
     {
        new Timer().schedule(new TimerTask()
        {
          public void run()
          {
             String line = "";
             while((line  = in.readLine()) != null)
             {
                 if(line.endsWith("Tagesende fertig")
                     cancel(); //bricht timer ab!
                 jtarea.append(line);
                 jtarea.append("\n"); //Zeilenumbruch falls nötig
             }
         }
        }
      //waretet hier iWait sekunden bis zum Ausführen
        , iWait * 500, iWait *1000);
     }
}
```

so hab ichs gelöst, weil sich die Datei während dem einlesen ändert, und mit "Tagesende fertig" aufhört!


----------

